
The Hangman Cheat (Computer hangman game that uses statistical guesses) - soundsop
http://hangmancheat.com/
======
statictype
I don't really see any cheating in this. It just works the way you would
expect, right? Am I missing something?

~~~
cperciva
Some people would say that using a dictionary is cheating -- but really, this
is just another demonstration of Norvig's maxim that "more data usually beats
better algorithms".

This isn't a very _smart_ hangman-playing program, but it has enough data at
its disposal that it really doesn't need to be smart.

------
fh
I tried it three times and won twice. Are my word choices too obscure for this
simple-minded program? This is funny because I'm not a native English speaker,
so my vocabulary is limited.

(For the record, I won with "cryptology" and "xenophobic". Of course those are
in the dictionary now.)

